
JavaScript runtime for Unreal Engine - ingve
https://github.com/ncsoft/Unreal.js
======
keyle
Using UE4 fulltime for months, I welcome this.

Not that it's not ridiculous, it is, but an alternative to their C++ API is a
good thing. There are already other languages somewhat in there, javascript
makes sense.

How ironic is it though, that if you target HTML5, you're writing javascript
to be compiled to c++ and back to javascript via emscripten.

There are things that are annoying to do in Blueprints, or that you simply
can't do because the API isn't exposed. A simple javascript backend might be
perfect to fill that gap.

------
Everlag
Sane javascript in Unreal 4 is definitely interesting, however, take a look at
the repo's owner.

This has a lot more staying power as a portion of the platform given the fact
that NCSOFT, producer of Guild Wars and Aion, is the company behind it; this
isn't a hobbyist hacking together a solution to build a proof of concept, this
is a giant publisher potentially throwing their weight behind their new
platform. Their new, opensource platform.

------
skrowl
So I can run asm.js compiled Unreal Engine in my browser then run JavaScript
inside of it?

We need to go deeper!

~~~
sanxiyn
No, because V8 has no interpreter (although they are working on one:
[https://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=4280](https://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=4280)),
only JIT, and JIT doesn't run inside asm.js.

asm.js-compiled JavaScript engine has been done already:
[https://github.com/jterrace/js.js](https://github.com/jterrace/js.js).

------
jdc
See also:
[https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?3958-Scriptin...](https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?3958-Scripting-
Language-extensions-via-plugins)

------
danr4
Incredible.

Other language integrations with UE4 felt half assed or plain unusable. Kudos
to NCSOFT for Apache2-ing it.

------
tempodox
I'll wait for the day when a rewrite of the universe in JS is available on
GitHub.

------
shadowmint
nice binding.

Particularly good to see its using es6 to wrap the native api.

Since writing C++ for UE4 is rather a pain, this could hit a sweet spot
between C++ tedium and blueprint madness.

------
hacker_9
this feels... wrong

